# Standard gauge for household electrical wire



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

14 gauge is used for 15 amp circuits. #12 is used for 20 amps. This applies for your receptacles and lighting.

Certain circuits for motors and compressors will not follow this rule.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Bear in mind that nothing is "standard", except for the wire sizing requirements. What I mean is that the wire should always be sized for the circuit, whether it is a 15 amp circuit or a 60 amp circuit.

Check the breaker that serves the circuit in question. As Jim said, 14 gauge is good for 15 amps and 12 gauge is good for 20 amps.


----------

